# "GLX" missing on display

## dobysirius

Alright, here's the deal:

I have an nVidia GeForce 2 Ti. I followed the instructions here, emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, and loaded the kernel module. I made the necessary changes to xorg.conf, and when I start X I see the nVidia splash screen. However, here is the output of glxinfo:

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x23 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x24 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x25 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x26 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x27 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x28 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x6c 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Segmentation fault
```

Now, I suppose here is the part where you tell me to uncomment the

```
    Load       "glx"
```

line in xorg.conf. However, I've already uncommented it. Also, the line that loads "dri" is commented, as stated in the guide I linked above. I don't see what the problem is.

In case it helps, here's the output of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:09.0 Communication controller: Analog Devices SM56 PCI modem

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] (rev a4)
```

----------

## enigma_0Z

Hmm... I'd say try uncommenting both, if that doesn't work, post your xorg.conf

----------

## dobysirius

I uncommented dri but no difference. Then I noticed some DRI section near the end and tried uncommenting that, too, but still nothing. Here's the xorg.conf (It was originally generated by xorgconfig but I've modified it several times afterwards, I also cut out the useless xorgconfig comments here)

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "Buttons"     "5"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 60-85

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## Mben

recent linux nvidia video drivers don't support the geforce 2 line anymore. I think they dropped it with version 1.0.6xxx (can't remember what the xes are). This could very well be the problem (try older versions), but I wouldn't have thought that you would get the glx error you are getting.

----------

## mark_alec

 *dobysirius wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"
> 
>     Driver      "nvidia"
> ...

 Add this line.

Also look @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Nvidia_.2B_Xorg

----------

## dobysirius

Thanks a lot. I'll try that when I get back home.

I knew that the new drivers don't support the GeForce 2 anymore. Can I emerge an older version that does or something? Would I have to use emerge =nvidia-glx-<versionnumber> or something like that? (in case it doesn't work with the ones it installed with a simple emerge nvidia-glx)

----------

## Mben

yes, that is how it would be done. be sure you get the same version of both nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx

----------

## dobysirius

A thousand thanks, Mben and mark_alec!

The AllowGLXWithComposite trick did it, and I didn't even have to install older drivers. glxinfo | grep direct says yes, and I tested it with Quake 3, which didn't start before, and it ran perfectly.

Thanks again!

----------

## labyrinth

I want to add my experience here in the hopes it might be helpful to others later.

The above did NOT work for me... at first.

See, I had a working kernel, sound, acceleration, glxinfo came up fine, etc. But I decided it would be nifty to have a cool display while it booted up and if I happened to be working outside of X, so I compiled a new kernel with frambuffer support etc.

Unfortunately, I didn't realize that setting the "framebuffer support for nvidia cards" would, ironically, engage the nvidia card from boot so that X could not start. To make a long story short, I recompiled various kernels, re-emerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx 10 times, and searched this forum and the web many times before I found this out. I should also mention that one place had recommended deleting a library file to get X to start up.

I now think deleting this library (which I suspect is the xorg-x11 opengl interface) was the cause of my problems. I have no idea what library file that is or where it goes   :Embarassed: , so if someone happens to know if re-emerging something will help, or how to fix it, I would be indebted, though not crucial since I've got it working nicely w/ the nvidia card.

running

```
eselect opengl list
```

will list which opengl interface are available and mark the one currently used by an asterisk. Then running

```
eselect opengl set nvidia       (or whatever available interface)
```

will set it to nvidia. In my case, I switched back and forth between xorg-x11 and nvidia interfaces, but my problem was that I am missing the xorg-x11, and the nvidia wouldn't work w/o the AllowGLXWithComposite option mentioned above. It may also be important to put this line in the device section appropriate to your graphics card because I had this option in my xorg.conf elswhere and it didn't work   :Embarassed: . HTH

----------

